# Chicago Sky



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

It's official...the newest addition to the WNBA family is the Chicago Sky. Their colors are powder blue, though some are saying it is "sky" blue, and yellow...like the Denver Nuggets.

They named the team after the famous Chicago skyline. Ruth Riley, Tameka Johnson, Sue Bird and Diana Taurasi were there to lend some "star power" to the occasion.

Welcome, Chicago Sky...team and fans!!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Chicagao Sky ...meh.
Thanks GOD the conferences are even again.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.wnba.com/sky/


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Talk about lame


----------

